# Audiodateien in Camtasia Studio 7 importieren



## timkupka (3. März 2011)

*Hilfe! Audiodateien in Camtasia Studio 7 importieren*

Hallo,...
ich versuche, eine MP3-Datei in Camtasia Studio zu importieren. Dies funktioniert nicht.
Wenn ich die Datei in die Bibliothek importieren will, passiert garnichts, die Datei wird nicht sichtbar.
Wenn ich sie ins Clip-Auswahlfenster ziehen will, kommt die Meldung "Das Thumbnail-Bild für die Datei (hello.mp3) kann nicht erstellt werden. Unbekanntes Medienformat. Die Datei wird möglicherweise nicht unterstützt."

Wie kann ich nun Dateien in die Bibliothek importieren und verwenden?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

TMK


----------



## darkframe (5. März 2011)

Hi,

vermutlich stimmt mit der Datei irgendetwas nicht. Ich habe jedenfalls keine Probleme mit MP3 in Camtasia Studio 7. Woher stammt die Datei denn?


----------



## timkupka (6. März 2011)

Ich habe es bereits mit mehreren MP3-Dateien probiert, weiterhin auch mit Videodateien.
Wenn ich auf Medien importieren klicke, die Datei auswähle und importieren will, ist nie eine Datei in der Medienbibliothek auffindbar...


----------



## darkframe (7. März 2011)

Hi,

mal blöd gefragt: Taucht die Datei auch nicht auf der Seite "Clip-Auswahlfenster" auf? Da landet sie nämlich, wenn man den Import über die Schaltfläche vornimmt. Wenn Du eine Datei in die Bibliotherk importieren willst, musst Du entweder über das Menü "Datei -> Bibliothek -> Medium importieren" gehen oder einen Rechtsklick in das Bibliotheksfenster machen und dann "Medium importieren" aus dem Kontextmenü auswählen.

Eigentlich sollte das aber auch mit der von Dir beschriebenen Drag&Drop-Methode funktionieren, egal ob ins Clip-Auswahlfenster oder in die Bibliothek. Wenn keine der Methoden funktioniert, ist mit den Audiodateien oder der Camtasia-Installation irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung. Ich tippe dann allerdings eher auf die Audiodateien.

Edit:
Kannst Du vielleicht irgendwo eine Sounddatei zum Download und Testen ablegen, falls Du immer noch Probleme hast?


----------

